# Muzzleloader range box



## Sbilly (Dec 29, 2011)

Im looking for pics and drawings of wooden range box. I've got ideas but want to see some to see if it can help me with mine. Thanks billy


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

You may want to search for 'range box here as the seem to be several posted.


----------



## neetodude (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello,

I built this http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59554 to be used as a range box. I gave it to my Step Father this past Christmas, he is an avid shooter. In my opinion a range box is something that could be of any design. This is from a Shop Notes issue last year. I cant remember the issue number, but the cover had a wooden vise on it. You may also check the Gerstner website, they have range boxes. You could always draw one one Sketchup too. Whatever you build, I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## Sbilly (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for ur help and Matthew thats a nice looking shooting box


----------

